# No Crate for 24 hours!



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, the crate I have is a few years old, and I ran over it with the truck one time, but it is still in great useable condition. Those Midwest Crates sure hold up pretty well! Anyway, I found one of the metal pieces was loose the other day and needed to be welded. I told my dad (who happens to be a welder) and he said he would fix it the next day. Sure enough, Berlin happened to stick his foot through while he was sleeping that night and got it stuck on the broken piece, so I sent the crate with dad to get fixed. Anyway, I was forced to leave Berlin loose in the house all day while everybody was at work. He's 4 months old now. Guess what?! Nothing! He didn't do anything in the house. No destruction, no accidents, just a good dog.







What a good puppy! Oh and the crate is now fixed, just have to set it back up.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow...was he confined to a specific area?? wow!!! must have a GREAT puppy...if my guy is gone for 5 min, something is missing or messed up! LOL


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Lindsay! What a good boy you have! I would have offered advice to take him for a nice long walk before you left for work so he was extra tired for the day, but it seems like he did a good job! yay!

Riley is out loose overnight but in the crate during the day. We tried to leave her loose... well, confined to one puppy-proofed room, one day when she was 8 months old... and we came home to the covers pulled off the bed and the pillows shaken out of the pillow cases... lol we knew it wasn't quite time yet. She's been out loose in the confined room for about a week or two now that she is 1 year old and she is doing great. ::crosses fingers:: if I didn't just jinx her!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

never trust anything broken around your dogs because that's the one thing or area your dog is going to fine. our fence had a small hole in it. i thought he won't put his nose through it. rather than take a chance i had it fixed. my dogs ceramic bowl had a tiny chip
in it. he probably could of used it with no harm being done to him. why chance it, i tossed it. we have a lovely young couple next door to us but they can't drive. they've hit our car twice. would they hit us or our dogs, i think so. before we go out with our dogs i always check their cars to see if the're in them. 

we started leaving our dog out of the crate at 4 months old. everything was fine untill he was 8 months old. at 8 months old he decided on better ways to use his time out of the crate. he decided to shred a stack of papers and he knew "they won't crate me because i shredded some paper, let me eat the pillows next". he was right we didn't crate him. so then he decided to gnaw on the corner of this antique peice of funiture. did we learn to crate, of course not. after we came home and found the remote in peices it was "Babe, what should we do, should we crate him or send him back to the breeder for a dog with a different tempermant and no hump in his back" (we didn't know what a roach was). so after much research and dicussion we decided to crate him untill he's 10 years old. after 10 years old he should be out of the nipping and eating everything in the house stage.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson is fine out of his crate at night..sleeps on a pallet on the floor on my side of the bed..leave him uncrated while I am at work...oh gosh no...he will chew the house down.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Good job Berlin!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

You know, it's a wonderful feeling when you can beam with pride at something a puppy does all on his own! I had one like that and lost him at a very young age. Give yours a hug from me, he's going to give you so many more proud moments








.


----------

